# driving screws and lag screws wo electricity



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

headhunter submitted a new Article:

driving screws and lag screws wo electricity



> *Driving Screws and Lag Screws without Electricity*
> 
> This sems sorta funny, but I just finished one survival book and in it the author recommended an electric drill with spare batteries. This seems normal, what about next week or a month rrom now?
> 
> My dad was apprenticed to a carpenter in te late ''30s ( the Great Depression Era) . Upon his return from WW II he went to work for a mining company as a carpenter and was at it for the next 35 years. He built our home doing not...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

My dad left me a few really old tools. One a hand drill and one a push drill and a push screw driver. Screwdriver works great with phillips head and the assorted torks that will fit. NOT so hot with slotted screws. If you do go drill/batterys get a good one w/ li ion batteries and a solar panel/ can charge direct as panels for 12 volt dc put out 19-22 volts , should have a small controller or use a battery charger use it with solar and use a invertor just big enough to run the batt charger. I even used a 20 foot cord and soldered an adaptor to the drill and a cig plug and and run it Drill) off of a 12 vdc outlet . Not top speed but it does work.


----------

